# Mini tips for short and long term help!



## Kappe

Hi everyone, i am going to share my everyday tips for feeling better for the moment and at the end getting better in long terms.
Of course this help works different on other personalities.

*Overall help*

- Accept your condition, but don't make your self a victim of it.
* Allow your self to feel bad when you do, fighting it mentally won't help you.
* Try not to make it a part of your life, try to see it like a headache you will get better when it gets worse.
* Make routines when you feel really bad, for example read a book, play some game, call a friend.
* Tell someone close you trust about it, its always good if you get a really DP-attack to not get isolated, he or she probably understands and get you focusing on something else.
* If you feel like its taking over your life, try see a psychologist.

*Daily help*

- Make routines and don't get isolated
* Keep your social life active, meeting friends etc is an important part of everyones life's, to lose it is to let the DP take over.
* Try keep sober, weed and a loot of alcohol triggers the DP, if your friends are going at a bar follow them but keep it easy, take 1-2 beers not 10!
* Eat regularly and healthy, meat, fruit, vegetables etc.
* Get a hobby! get you focus on something else for a while!
* Have an active sex-life, all people feel good when they are getting laid, and it actually makes your brain calm and happy (i am serious!)

*Help when the DP hits you hard*

- Find your own way to help your self
* Allow your self to take it easy when you feel really bad, skip one class for example.
* When it hits you, take a deep breath you will get better soon.
* take a walk, lissen to music, call someone close to you.
* Make food, the DP feeling can be triggered by low nutrition in your body.

I hope this helps someone, it really works for me! 
Take care!

Use this thread to share YOUR mini tips!

Best regards


----------



## pancake

Kaz said:


> * Eat regularly and healthy, meat, fruit, vegetables etc.


Great list you compiled there. Mind you, found no harm in being veggie myself


----------



## Abbey_Raugh

It's great, thank you! 
Especially about headache


----------



## pancake

I was just thinking that touching things around me often helped when things got bad. I'd run my hand across walls when I walked and sat on the ground permittng it didn't make me look too much of a freak.

I also succeeded in sticking cardboard up my nose. A folly I had never before committed. But that is another story.


----------



## dpsince2002

Thanks, man. Great to have a list of tips like that. Personally, getting laid is not helpful for my recovery, since the emotional baggage from relationships seems to have started my dp/dr a few years back, but stopping isolating has been and is really helpful for me. Exercise seems to help, too.


----------

